# Nunchaku Baseball



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## solger32 (Mar 15, 2009)

Watch as this martial arts master shows some incredible *baseball* skill by  
hitting a *baseball* with a pair of *nunchaku*.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2009)

Well it might become a new way of playing.


----------



## searcher (Mar 15, 2009)

If it would replace all of the whiner-babies that are playing baseball now, then I say go for it.


----------



## Jimi (Mar 16, 2009)

My first Martial Arts Instructor was Sensei Randy Wozin. Winner of the East Coast Regional Black Belt Weapons Grand Championship at the Capital Center near DC in about 1976 performing a Traditional Okinawan Double Nunchaku Form (To the theme of Billy Jack= One Tin Soldier) is now rolling over in his grave! I thought some Black Belts nowwa days know nothing of the correct use of this Traditional Weapon, but this makes me want to hang them up for good (Not really) but DANG that is juvenille. Does that video show that he also teaches a Nunchaku or weapons class then does this. MATURE! LOL. I bet he even wants to be taken seriously about his instruction while doing this. Wozin Sensei (If he were still alive) would have me doing knuckle push ups for the rest of my life for such a thing. To each his own. LOL


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 18, 2009)

I think its neat. He certainly has control of his weapon.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 19, 2009)

Why not play with them and have fun?
You can't legally or realistically carry or use them for self-defense, so the only thing they are good for is show.
And for those of you who are about to say they are for self defense----no, they are not.  If you carry a pair in your jacket, you are looking for a fight and will go to jail with the person who attacked you.  If you want self defense, carry a concealed gun, cane, or pepper spray.

AoG


----------



## Jimi (Mar 20, 2009)

By your logic, A Katana is not a practical self defense weapon today either, but do you think someone who has Traditionally trained the arts of Iaido, Kendo or Kenjutsu should not be offended by others playing Katana baseball? LOL. So I get you see *absolutley* no offense in this Nunchaku Baseball. I will see ya at the battin cages. LOL.


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 20, 2009)

nice.

Bruce Lee Ping Pong!


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 21, 2009)

It made me smile...the baseball bit that is lol! Well it's not cricket is is? ROFL.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Why not play with them and have fun?
> If you carry a pair in your jacket, you are looking for a fight and will go to jail with the person who attacked you. If you want self defense, carry a concealed gun.


 
Mmmmm, I think you could use the same arguement for carrying two chucks of wood on a string that you could use for carrying a loaded pistol.


----------



## Akira (Mar 31, 2009)

nevermindhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QHslHpK4-Q&feature=related


----------

